# Selling a car to dealership



## JohnnyRockford (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding selling a car in Eindhoven or Netherlands general. When I time comes to sell my car I will only have a 2/3 day window in which to do it, because of this I was hoping to sell it to a used car dealer which I hope to be quicker than private car sale.

So does anyone know how to go about this? How long it takes? etc.

So if I take my car to a used car dealer will they offer me a price after an inspection and then pay me?


----------

